

Mysterious FB announcement coming: July 6 event invites go out as sponsored ads? - bradhe

It looks like the domain (fb.me) is owned by FB but also looks like a generic shortner. Anyone have any ideas what this is about?<p>Screenshot of what it looks like in my browser: http://i.imgur.com/ROGQR.png
======
bradhe
Clicky: <http://i.imgur.com/ROGQR.png>

------
waterlesscloud
I saw the ad and assumed it would be the video chat thing.

